# How do I carefully remove a glued on single tube tire?



## bikewhorder (Mar 2, 2014)

I've got a nice original white single tube tire on a rim that looks like this: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=743&attachmentid=38044
and I need to remove it without damaging either.  Its glued on really well and I can't even seem to find a spot that is beginning to let go.  All I've tried so far is a heat gun but it can't seem to penetrate deep enough.  I don't really want to break out the solvents for fear of damaging the paint on the wooden rims.  Any one have any experience with this sort of thing?


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 2, 2014)

Use it *carefully*, you dont want to cut off a finger!


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Oh wait, your from Maine....*

Use this, I know you all have some in a shed out back!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 2, 2014)

I guess this means I'm SOL on my rim :o


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 2, 2014)

*I got it!*



jpromo said:


> I guess this means I'm SOL on my rim :o




Oh Yea of little faith! Your talking to the person who bent a frame back to straight for the new owner.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41952-One-way-to-straighten-a-bent-frame&highlight=frame

 I used a wide flat screwdriver, some windex mutlicleaner (mmmm, citrus scented) for a lubricant and a big zip tie that I worked under the tire and pulled it along with both hands as I carefully pried the tire off the rim.  I set up shop near the woodstove to make things a bit more pliable.  Once I got the tire about 3/4 separated I was able to pry it off the side of the rim and remove it.  It probably was not the most clever way to get it off but it worked and there is very little evidence of the struggle that took place.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 2, 2014)

I didn't see that thread; impressive! I've straightened forks, rebuilt hubs, and laced wheels, after having already sold a bike, but never constructed a jig to straighten the awkward headtube bend. The extra effort is much appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 2, 2014)

A lot of rim cements were shellac based- maybe run some straight methanol (not isopropyl- too much water) under the tire and see what happens.


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*ok*



Andrew Gorman said:


> A lot of rim cements were shellac based- maybe run some straight methanol (not isopropyl- too much water) under the tire and see what happens.




so a picture already


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 2, 2014)

bike said:


> so a picture already



Huh?  80 year old glue/adhesive. Add a solvent.  What was once hard becomes sticky and softer. Alcohol won't affect paint or raise the grain on wood.


----------

